# stihl 031 av worshop manual



## AUSSIEJOHN (May 28, 2006)

Hello to you all
i have recently aquired a stihl 031av and was wandering if you could help me locate a workshop manual for it

best regards
AUSSIEJOHN


----------



## Chris J. (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to AS. I checked my Stihl CD, and it lists several documents for the MS310, but something tells me the MS310 isn't the same as the 031. Hopefully someone with Stihl experience will post some info.

Which manual are you looking for?


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 28, 2006)

The 031av is completely different to the MS310. The service manual is not available in PDF (unless someone has scanned it), and not available new any longer from Stihl. There are a few copies and originals around for sale though.


----------



## AUSSIEJOHN (May 28, 2006)

*stihl 031 av workshop manual*

thanks for the replies
i am looking for a workshop service manual
with exploded diagrams of carby, cluthch, and magneto


----------



## Dan Forsh (May 28, 2006)

Hi John,

The workshop manual won't really show exploded views. You need the IPL, illustrated parts list, for that. Now that I do have. PM me your e-mail address.

Dan


----------



## billyinvt (May 30, 2006)

*Looking for the same...*

I have aquired the same saw, and would love to get the manual for it. Let me know if you have any luck. thank you.
Bill


AUSSIEJOHN said:


> Hello to you all
> i have recently aquired a stihl 031av and was wandering if you could help me locate a workshop manual for it
> 
> best regards
> AUSSIEJOHN


----------



## rdean151 (Jun 15, 2006)

*looking for the same*

I too have aquired the same saw stihl 031AV at a yard sale for $20 bucks! and am trying to get it up and running needs new carb is all i think. I would like to refer to a manual though for future reference. Thanks 

Quote:
Originally Posted by AUSSIEJOHN
Hello to you all
i have recently aquired a stihl 031av and was wandering if you could help me locate a workshop manual for it


best regards
Rick


----------



## rdean151 (Jun 20, 2006)

*031 up and running*

Thank you dan forsh for the IPL it was a big help and with an older saw i know that i will need it. the 031 has a 20in. bar on it and i think for the moment i iam more impressed with it than i am the Makita DCS 6401 (my main saw also 20in.). i just started cutting down trees as summer work, but nothing beats 30-40 bucks an hour right? thanks dan and everyone else!


----------



## pcarr4 (Aug 20, 2006)

There are a couple of 031 workshop manuals on ebay right now. I think they are around $20.00


----------



## lawdog4545 (Aug 17, 2010)

*I am in dire needs of a manual for an 031 av*

I am in need of a tear down manual or exploded view of parts and where they go for the 031 av stihl chainsaw. If you could be of any help it would greatly be appreciated, as I dont have time to buy look for one online or buy one and wait for it to arrive. need to get to cutting. thanks






Dan Forsh said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The workshop manual won't really show exploded views. You need the IPL, illustrated parts list, for that. Now that I do have. PM me your e-mail address.
> 
> Dan


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 17, 2010)

lawdog4545 said:


> I am in need of a tear down manual or exploded view of parts and where they go for the 031 av stihl chainsaw. If you could be of any help it would greatly be appreciated, as I dont have time to buy look for one online or buy one and wait for it to arrive. need to get to cutting. thanks




try in the beg for manuals thread......it is a sticky at the top of the chainsaw forum


----------



## Bob Wright (Aug 17, 2010)

I just got a book The Chainsaw Service Manual 6th ed off ebay pretty cheap and it has the Stihl 031AV and 031AVE in it. My neighbor just brought me his 031AV saw to work on. The spark is gone after about 4 minutes of cutting, let it sit 10-15 minutes and she fires right back up. If i can be any help with the manual just let me know...Bob


----------



## lawdog4545 (Aug 17, 2010)

*031av*

right now i havereplaced the points, put everything back together and tried to fire her up. nothing happened except she was leaking fuel somewhere out of the bottom of the saw. so now i have to figure out if a hose came loose or what happened. I also changed the spark plug,cleaned filter,checked ans set points. just scratching my head right now trying to find where the fuel came from.


----------



## WoodWoofer (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hi Dan, New member here*

Is it possible for me to get an exploded view or the 031, I need the rubber vibration mounts on the handle but I don't know what their called there are three of them. I am new to forums and I haven,t figured how to do a pm yet.
Thanks Bob




Dan Forsh said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The workshop manual won't really show exploded views. You need the IPL, illustrated parts list, for that. Now that I do have. PM me your e-mail address.
> 
> Dan


----------



## gmax (Sep 16, 2010)

WoodWoofer said:


> Is it possible for me to get an exploded view or the 031, I need the rubber vibration mounts on the handle but I don't know what their called there are three of them. I am new to forums and I haven,t figured how to do a pm yet.
> Thanks Bob



Hi Bob, I sent you a PM


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 16, 2010)

gmax said:


> Hi Bob, I sent you a PM



LOL - do you think he will contribute much here?

Nothing wrong with helping people though!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 16, 2010)

gmax said:


> Hi Bob, I sent you a PM



LOL - do you think he will contribute much here?

Nothing wrong with helping people though!


----------



## gmax (Sep 16, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - do you think he will contribute much here?
> 
> Nothing wrong with helping people though!



When you judge another, you do not define them, you define yourself, we were all new here once


----------



## ms290 (Sep 16, 2010)

Bob Wright said:


> I just got a book The Chainsaw Service Manual 6th ed off ebay pretty cheap and it has the Stihl 031AV and 031AVE in it. My neighbor just brought me his 031AV saw to work on. The spark is gone after about 4 minutes of cutting, let it sit 10-15 minutes and she fires right back up. If i can be any help with the manual just let me know...Bob



ignition. Now for the manuals the beg for manuals thread up top and then the 031 is totally different from the 310. I too have one but its still in running condition.


----------



## snagg40 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan Forsh said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The workshop manual won't really show exploded views. You need the IPL, illustrated parts list, for that. Now that I do have. PM me your e-mail address.
> 
> Dan


 
I also bought a 031 could i get the IPL please.
my email is [email protected] 
thanks much
Dan


----------



## carl (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a stihl 031AV hasn't run in several years.Could use illustrated parts list Dan Forsch My email is [email protected] thanks for any help.


----------



## TreePruner (May 4, 2015)

I have a 031AV that wouldn't start. IPL and user manual would be super helpful as I do not have either. If any member has either, please send it/them my way [email protected]
Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Richard Bentz (Jun 28, 2015)

rdean151 said:


> *031 up and running*
> 
> Thank you dan forsh for the IPL it was a big help and with an older saw i know that i will need it. the 031 has a 20in. bar on it and i think for the moment i iam more impressed with it than i am the Makita DCS 6401 (my main saw also 20in.). i just started cutting down trees as summer work, but nothing beats 30-40 bucks an hour right? thanks dan and everyone else!


----------



## Richard Bentz (Jun 28, 2015)

dan forsh has informed me that he has lost his copy of the 031 IPB due to a computer crash. Could you please send me the IPB that he sent to you for the 031 please?

Richard Bentz


----------



## Jonathan klein (Jul 7, 2015)

Dan Forsh said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The workshop manual won't really show exploded views. You need the IPL, illustrated parts list, for that. Now that I do have. PM me your e-mail address.
> 
> Dan


Hey Dan you happen to still have that manual and if so could I get it I just got a 032 av and a 031av both nice but the one has all the rubber gromets rotted out. Thank you for your time. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Forsh (Jul 7, 2015)

Richard Bentz said:


> dan forsh has informed me that he has lost his copy of the 031 IPB due to a computer crash. Could you please send me the IPB that he sent to you for the 031 please?
> 
> Richard Bentz



Richard, I don't think you are going to get an answer from that guy any time soon, he was last on the site 2006.



Jonathan klein said:


> Hey Dan you happen to still have that manual and if so could I get it I just got a 032 av and a 031av both nice but the one has all the rubber gromets rotted out. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Gents, the best way to get help with what you are looking for is to post in the 'Beg for manuals' stickie.

It's really easy, just follow this link and post your requests

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...r-manuals-thread.68615/page-1117#post-5439630

There are some really helpful guys in there who I'm sure will be able to sort you out.


----------



## Jonathan klein (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowchaser (Jul 8, 2015)

You can get the user manual right off stihls website and the chainsaw manual 6th ish edition off amazon for a few bucks used. Between the 2 it should get almost everything you need. For carb issues, i went straight to tillotsons website and they have full blown manuals for all their carbs with ipls and a diagram of what it is doing at certain throttle points. Makes tuning a carb real easy!


----------



## Jonathan klein (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks snowchaser it will be awesome to get this thing running when I have time to fix it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowchaser (Jul 8, 2015)

No problem. I have completely gone through my 031ave and 032av which i converted to electronic with an ignition module so feel free to ask! Have fun!


----------



## onesawfinger (Mar 13, 2017)

update 2017

this 031AV repair manual link still works
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnwykggj3jy

on my 031AV the kill switch stopped working ..and is different to the repair manual above
its a black switch with a metal strip ..sort of like a torch battery
and not that sure how the switch works
so will need some advice

at the moment is in a container, in parts ,cleaned up for putting back together

I have the original 031AV electronic
comprehensive owners hand manual of 47 pages with parts lists and exploded views and saw tools
near the end of the manual
trouble is its soaked in clean bar oil making the pages transparent so the pages are difficult to scan

I will try work something out.... to see if exploded view pages can be added to this forum in some way

pictures of the saw added to the post might be more useful


history
its a saw that the family bought new ... way back when ever

its been well looked after .. .only used a a trimming saw on small soft woods
two stroke oil kept up to it ,the bar oil , and servicing .. has had little use
when not used of its life sat in a dry cupboard in the garage
short bar
in the late 1980s i fitted a new chain and pull cord ..everything else is original

hasnt got the full compliment of support tools
the original spanner for plug and chain cover
the chain filing gauge .. bar/ chain cover a bit ripped up


----------



## onesawfinger (Mar 24, 2017)

photos 

trouble is i cant get the chain saw back together 

I am having a real problem with the trigger parts and recoil body side 
to assemble the halves together


----------



## onesawfinger (Mar 25, 2017)

error made i may have indicated the wrong model number for my saw

my saw may be a 015 AV 
i have found its user manual also soaked in two stroke oil 
Dont know how i came to have both user manuals 

if i am wrong... my posts may need to be shifted and made as a new topic 


putting this 015av it back together is still a mystery to me


----------



## ray benson (Mar 25, 2017)

onesawfinger said:


> error made i may have indicated the wrong model number for my saw
> 
> my saw may be a 015 AV
> i have found its user manual also soaked in two stroke oil
> ...


Check your inbox


----------

